# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Opticians Assn. of Virginia Capital Region Mixer

## Cindy Hamlin

All OAV members and VA licensed opticians which are not members plan now to attend the Capital Region Mixer.  It is March 19th from 6-9 p.m. at the Have a Nice Day Cafe in Shockoe Bottom (Richmond, VA).  It is a great opportunity to network with your peers in the local industry.

There will be a buffet, 25 cent drafts, discount cocktails and dancing.  Come and bring a friend.

Please use my e-mail link below this post to RSVP by March 14th.  I have to give the place a head count.

:cheers:

----------

